# New Hair! Before&After~~



## xlakatex (Apr 3, 2009)

So I dunno if any of you will remember me but I used to post here. Well, I used to have dark hair and I just recently dyed it blonde! I'm thinking about getting just a tiny bit more blonde in it though. Let me know what ya think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BEFORE





AFTER




Sorry for the corny pic. Lol.


----------



## girlie_girl (Apr 3, 2009)

looks great! i think both colours suit you equally well


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Apr 3, 2009)

It looks really cute!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Apr 3, 2009)

I just made the transition to blonde as well, but I went from bright red, so not as easy. Hah. I had to be blonde for summer though. I'm thinking pink peekaboos are next on the agenda.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 3, 2009)

very pretty. perfect 4 summer


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 5, 2009)

I like the brunette better but the blonde looks good too.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 5, 2009)

Both are great colors on you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lushious_lips* 

 
_I like the brunette better but the blonde looks good too._


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 5, 2009)

I think the brunette looks sultrier and more mature while the blonde looks young, cute, and fun. You look gorgeous either way!


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2009)

Both look gorgeous!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 5, 2009)

Both look great on you!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 5, 2009)

I like them both but I prefer the brunette look.


----------



## Ximovana (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, i love the new color! Both look good but i prefer the new one ;-)


----------



## amyzon (Apr 7, 2009)

I prefer the brunette


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lushious_lips* 

 
_I like the brunette better but the blonde looks good too._

 
i agree.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 8, 2009)

You look good with both colours but the blonde is lovely for the summer


----------



## Ziya (Apr 8, 2009)

you look gorgeous!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 8, 2009)

You really are one of those lucky people that can wear just about any hair color.


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 8, 2009)

definitely prefer the brunette.


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 8, 2009)

Both look great on you but I also prefer the brunette


----------



## t_doll (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I think the brunette looks sultrier and more mature while the blonde looks young, cute, and fun. You look gorgeous either way!_

 






 My thoughts exactly


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2009)

that blonde is perfect for summer.


----------



## User35 (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah you look so california beachy...lol doesnt make sense but thats how I roll. haha

moral of the story I think you look good.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 8, 2009)

I love it! You look great both ways!


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, you look great with both hair colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer the blonde though.


----------



## lesreid2 (Apr 13, 2009)

It looks awesome!! Reminds me of when I went jet black to blonde


----------



## obentick (Apr 19, 2009)

I really like the Brunette color better on you,


----------



## user79 (Apr 20, 2009)

I also like the brunette more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But have fun being blonde!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 21, 2009)

i love the blonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i agree, you can go blonder (don't mind me, my hair is practically white lol).


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 21, 2009)

It's so cute!! I prefer the brunette, but the blonde looks great too- it really suits the warm weather coming up.


----------



## xlakatex (May 5, 2009)

Thanks guys. I actually just put in more blonde the other day and I love it! I agree with most of you guys though. I can't decide which one I like better, so I'm just enjoying the blonde now. lol.


----------



## Natashaaa (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittyKosmetics* 

 
_Wow, you look great with both hair colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer the blonde though._

 
me too blonde looks awesome...


----------



## laceface (Jul 20, 2009)

I like the darker for sure. Look sexier


----------

